# Kibble to RAW? Dangers or doable for a senior ?



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Bumping up


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I feed or actually supplement my dogs food with raw and use Nature's Variety Instinct raw. They don't use or add any vit/minerals in the food as they get everything from the food itself. So the diet you listed may very well be lacking from it's base since they have to add in the vit/mineral package. A good RAW food shouldn't need a vitamin package if it is truly complete. Also, to a good raw diet, adding vit/minerals can actually be harmful as excess vit/minerals are obviously not good.



On if it's safe to switch, You shouldn't have any issues for a senior dog. It is very difficult for dogs to get sick from salmonella as their systems usually kill it off in the gut (food is in the stomach for a dog 4-5 hours). So unless your dog had a weak or compromised immune system, it should be totally fine. In fact, raw is significantly easier to digest then an extruded kibble.


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

If your dog doesn't have any health issues, it's safe to switch to raw. My dog is almost 13 and he has been on raw for 6 years now. 

I am making my own home-made raw diet and I suggest you do the same. One of the reasons I switched to raw is to know what my dog is eating.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

This has been very helpful thank you so much. I have right now decided to slowly switch her to honest Kitchen chicken no grain, it is dehydrated and it considered closest to raw as one can get without actually going to raw. I have an upcoming trip that takes us 2 months away from the house and although my dog is coming with us, we have a lot of travel and I worry during this transition of travel if I can source raw or store it properly. So after a lot of research and discussing it with our local exclusive dog selling pet store they suggested this dehydrated food as the next best thing .....I hope they are correct. 

Thank you again.


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you kindly for your response. I have decided to go with honest kitchen dehydrated food as the first step in transition. I have some upcoming travel that takes me and my dog on the road for 2 months ....I worry about the raw diet and how I'd make this work. So the pet store suggested the next best food was the dehydrated. 

Thank you again.


----------



## GoldDreams (Feb 22, 2019)

TanyaK said:


> This has been very helpful thank you so much. I have right now decided to slowly switch her to honest Kitchen chicken no grain, it is dehydrated and it considered closest to raw as one can get without actually going to raw. I have an upcoming trip that takes us 2 months away from the house and although my dog is coming with us, we have a lot of travel and I worry during this transition of travel if I can source raw or store it properly. So after a lot of research and discussing it with our local exclusive dog selling pet store they suggested this dehydrated food as the next best thing .....I hope they are correct.
> 
> Thank you again.


So, it's a grain free food? Is it safer to feed it because it's raw versus a kibble, or do you think it would still carry the risks? I know nothing about raw diets, so I'm curious.


----------

